# Quick clean Mud pump 90mn dry mud



## Slyslinger (Jan 29, 2016)

So I am a complete newbie when it comes to the automatic mud pumps long story short there is about an inch and a half hot 90 right at the tip of my pump that has dried up how can I get this out please anybody's help or answers would be greatly appreciated I'm sure there are more momentary idiots in the world than just me


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Slyslinger said:


> So I am a complete newbie when it comes to the automatic mud pumps long story short there is about an inch and a half hot 90 right at the tip of my pump that has dried up how can I get this out please anybody's help or answers would be greatly appreciated I'm sure there are more momentary idiots in the world than just me


I'm no genius with the machine tools.

But...I'd say take It apart And clean her out.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

chisel it out with a screw driver, coat hanger, kitchen sink etc


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

No quick fix like drain acid down a drain mate fill a bath piping hot water suck in and out and spray silicone spray it will help eat the drywall mud rinse and repeat bud


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I have to wonder sometimes, I really have to wonder where we are headed 

vote TRUMP


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

In putin we trust......putin and trump


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I have to wonder sometimes, I really have to wonder where we are headed
> 
> vote TRUMP





embella plaster said:


> In putin we trust......putin and trump


 Putin Vs trump more like, Imagine it, Mind you Trump seems to be the only one brash enough to tell it like it is. I read his book written with Robert kioysaki once, In that he speaks about the dying middle class what need done and being president, Sure made a lot of sense. 

Everyone thought trump was a Joke, He seems to be slowly making his way to the top.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Got a point caz


----------

